# You gotta be kidding me



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Are we being led to believe we are going to trade spree for another second tier power foward and lamond murray so we can get a 5'8" point guard who cant shoot from the outside???Why did we draft Frank Williams???And Vujanic???

I hope for our sake,that MORON layden is really hoping to draft Bosh....

Does anyone know where i can find a job for over one million dollars per to #$%^ up a franchise??


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

When is Vujanic going to be able to join the Knicks. He sounds like a really good player.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Are we being led to believe we are going to trade spree for another second tier power foward and lamond murray so we can get a 5'8" point guard who cant shoot from the outside???Why did we draft Frank Williams???And Vujanic???
> 
> I hope for our sake,that MORON layden is really hoping to draft Bosh....
> ...


I wonder why posters as yourself dont see TJ for what he is. Firstly hes not 5'8, secondly hes not the best shooter and definitley not the worst. Right now hes more talented than any Knick. 2ndly. Hes better than Frank Williams and Vujanic


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

i just read on another knicks board that vujanic signed a 3 year deal with some team overseas, guess he wont be coming over anytime soon.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i say trade Vujanics rights, obviously he doesnt want to be a knick.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

why would anyone want his rights when he doesnt plan on coming to play in the nba at all. Were stuck with this kid, another Fredick Weis. Isnt Layden the best GM ever?:upset:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

aint that the guy vince jumped over?? the guy vince destroyed?


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

When I walk through the door at the theater in MSG I'm starting the Chris Bosh chant. If the deal happens and they pick Ford instead, I'll be one of many chanting "Fire Layden."


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

T.J. Ford is better than Allan Houston? 
If we pick someone under 6'8 Laden should be not only fired but tarred and feathered. If we want a point guard we should pick Gardner in the second round or move Sprewell to PG. Does Layden live in some parallel dimension where Spoon and Thomas are a good frontline?


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Yea,

T.J. Ford is definitely not 5'8" 

He is 5'11" w/o shoes & 6'0.25" with shoes.

official height and weight's.
http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/lottery_vitals_03.pdf


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Is ford that good????i hear his outside nshot is terrible and he shot 26% from the college 3pt line...Maybe i am just soooooo pissed off that layden drafts Williams and Vujanic and now hes blatantly admitting hes a complete moron and made a serious blunder...So we traded camby and Nene for NOBODY...we gave them away...I apologise..If layden is willing to trade up for you that means you will be a major bust


----------



## n_fuego83 (Jun 22, 2003)

I dno why evry1 looks at height 4 a pg, IMO its almost a non-factor. There are very very few post up pg's you might have to guard, and if your relying on ur pg to get u rebounds uve got bigger problems. 


That being said, i still dno if Ford is gonna be a great player, although i think he very well could be, he has the mentality to take over a game like some big time players.


----------



## Bam-Bam (Jun 20, 2003)

:banghead: 

Weiss?!! Vujanic?!!! Why aren't they here?!!! They must be skurred (scared...lol)!!! Vujanic, is playing the Knick management for suckers (a role, which suits them perfectly). The Knicks have commited themselves to 4 point guards, now they're looking at Ford?!!! We need height & speed (in the same body, at the same time...thank-you). For crying out loud:verysad: ....

PUHLEEZE.....SOMEBODY!!! Sign the DNR, pull the switch, stick'em with the magic needle. The Knicks are DEAD & STINKING!!!! Start over with young talent sprinkled with a few level-headed vets, who won't see the young guns as a threat. I'm thisclose, to trading in my Knick tickets for Liberty tickets.........NOT!!!!

Peace in the middle-east, and everywhere else.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

5-10 Years From Now Layden will Blamed be for the Demise Of The Knicks...Who else could it be.

1.Traded Childs & 1st rounder for Mark Jackson
2.Traded Ewing for Longley & Rice(Longley has bad contract)
3.That Didn't work so He Traded Rice for Eisley & Anderson.(Eislley & Anderson Have Bad Contracts, we already had 2 PG's)
4.Traded A Much needed Rebounder in D. Harvey& A much needed scorer in J. Wallace for a 3rd point guard in E.Strickland .
5.Signed Weatherspoon (6-6 PF who's overpaid)
6.Gave Allan Houston That Bogus Contract( 6 years 100 mil)
7.Jackson Didn't work out so they traded him and Camby for Mcdyess & another PG..Which wasn't abad gamble until they threw in Nene Hilario.(DId I Mention Stoudemire was still on the board at #7)
8.I'm Not sure If Layden drafted Weis when Artest was still on the Board.
9.Whatever Happens June 26, 2003

Its Funny Because Back in the 2001 Season I remember Layden Trading For Mark Jackson & I said to Myself This MF is going to Mess our team up, Because that was a dumb move....& Sho Nuff 2 years later.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Man, believe it when they tell you the 'truth' will set you free. I agree with him 100%. The main reason Vujanic is not here is because 1)the PG situation here, but most importantly 2)Money. The Knicks drafted Vujanic last year with their second round pick, meaning that he doesn't fall into that guarantee rookie wage, and basically a team can sign him for whatever thry think he is worth from as low as $250,000 to whatever. If Vujanic were in this year's draft, he would be right behind Lebron, and Darko. He literally tore up the Euro league last year or rather this PAST SPRING. He's getting TOP DOLLAR over there, and Layden was going to shortchange him here (you best believe Layden was not going to use the 4 1/2 million mid level exemption on Vujanic), so that's why YOUR #1 point isn't here. The first time Layden does something right he still loses because he can't bring his best move here. So this year, you hear that the Knicks want to move up and draft another PG who is short, light and can't shoot, and that sounds like a good idea to some of you guys? I see that there are only a few cats who knows what's up, and actually question the thinking of management, but it's good to be able to go back and forth with a few of ya'll...


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

Word is milos signed a three year deal to remain in europe and wont me coming over anytime soon I think he is a chump for doing this and I say we trade him now while is stock is still high and he is so the so called best player in europe if he was so good he would want to come over but I think he is scared.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> Joluis:
> 
> 5-10 Years From Now Layden will Blamed be for the Demise Of The Knicks...Who else could it be.
> 
> ...


Terrible . . . Just Terrible. :no:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

At least he....uh... yeah he screwed the knicks bad.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*the4 biggest #$%^ up ofr all*

No one mentioned that portland was begging to trade jermaine Oneal for Ewing...


And we screwed up on the medical exception for LJ cause noone in management reached himover the summer!!can you imagine running a ball club and not calling you starting power foward and saying "Hey man,hows your back feeling??Thinking of calling it quits anytime soon"????

Cmon,If i want to see Dumb and Dumber,Ill waste 5 bucks and rent the video...I domt need to watch layden and Dolan destroy my team....

I dont care what it takes,get younger,get bigger and get more athletic....


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Dolan and Layden worry too much about the corporate types, the fair weather fickle stars, and some parts of the media where they say you can't rebuild in NY. Their thinking is that those above named types of people won't come to the Garden while the team is in 'REBUILDING' mode, hence the talk of always trying to trade the pick for a veteran, or a rookie won't be able to help the team. If anyone watched playoffs this past spring, it was the rookies having tremendous impacts on games. I'm sure the REAL NY fans, the ones that bleed the BLUE & ORANGE would get behind a young athletic type. I can tell just by reading these posts every hour of the day. I just wish there was someone for management to heed our call and do the rught thing. GET A YOUNG ATHLETIC BIG MAN, WHO CAN PUT THE BALL IN THE HOLE. Imagine us having Stoudamare, even Hilario, who I definitely wanted last year on the team? You don't gety too many shots to get players like those guys, when the oppurtunity is there you have to take it.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> Imagine us having Stoudamare, even Hilario, who I definitely wanted last year on the team? You don't gety too many shots to get players like those guys, when the oppurtunity is there you have to take it.


Instead we got Nothing from last years draft!!!


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

You're right Jolius, we have nothing to show for last year, except Mcdyess's x-rays and old surgery gown. While Denver is now entertaining talks about moving Camby for some value, us Knick fans over here have nothing to look forward to except BOO Layden AS LOUD AS WE CAN tomorrow. Isn't it ironic, where we give a team 2 bodies (Nene Hilario, and Camby) and that team gets to hustle one of those players to make them even better? Layden needs to go back to Utah and hang out with the cactus and Mormons...


----------



## Bam-Bam (Jun 20, 2003)

If the last year's trade didn't happen......

Hilario-Thomas-Camby front line:upset: ....

This would've been better than anything we had this past year!!!


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*vujanic will come*

its a 2 year contract with option to leave after 1st year, if Vujanic had 0 interest in coming he would have signed long term in europe and get paid a ton of money. The knicks tried to stiff him by offering less than he can get in Europe. Once the knicks pony up and show em some money next year, he'll be here. And lets leave the McDyess trade alone until at least next season. REmeber the 30th pick came from that trade too and we can get a contributor with that pick

in response to the other guy, yes Artest was on the board when we got weis at 15, artest went to bulls right afterwards at #16. I dont really care though, we also passed on fellow red storm men barkley and cook, look where they are


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: vujanic will come*



> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> its a 2 year contract with option to leave after 1st year, if Vujanic had 0 interest in coming he would have signed long term in europe and get paid a ton of money. The knicks tried to stiff him by offering less than he can get in Europe. Once the knicks pony up and show em some money next year, he'll be here. And lets leave the McDyess trade alone until at least next season. REmeber the 30th pick came from that trade too and we can get a contributor with that pick
> 
> in response to the other guy, yes Artest was on the board when we got weis at 15, artest went to bulls right afterwards at #16. I dont really care though, we also passed on fellow red storm men barkley and cook, look where they are


THe Knicks can only offer him but so much. He was a 2nd rd draft pick. They didnt stiff him, he got offered the amount that a 2nd rd pick would


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

You can sign 2nd round picks to any amount you want...from a minimum of $250,000 to whatever you think his value is. The 1st rd all 29 slots have guaranteed wages/contracts. they automatically know approx. what they are getting. Basically 1st rounders sign for the min. 3 year contract and become mercs. the team that can pay the most. A 2nd rounder can sign for a year or 2, show teams they messed up by not getting them in the 1st rd and becomes mercs themselves ala Mark Jackson (the PF, not the PG). He had a good 2 yr run and was one of the hottest free agents until he fell on his face out west.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> *You can sign 2nd round picks to any amount you want...from a minimum of $250,000 to whatever you think his value is.* The 1st rd all 29 slots have guaranteed wages/contracts. they automatically know approx. what they are getting. Basically 1st rounders sign for the min. 3 year contract and become mercs. the team that can pay the most. A 2nd rounder can sign for a year or 2, show teams they messed up by not getting them in the 1st rd and becomes mercs themselves ala Mark Jackson (the PF, not the PG). He had a good 2 yr run and was one of the hottest free agents until he fell on his face out west.


Whoever is feeding you this information tell them to STOP. The most a 2nd rounder can make is 349,458. Look here


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoever is feeding you this information tell them to STOP. The most a 2nd rounder can make is 349,458. Look here








Yea rookies aLL have set contracts their first few years in the League........


----------



## Bam-Bam (Jun 20, 2003)

:yes: 

Yo BEEZ, dayyum good lookin out on the contract info. The site is slammin with informative info, that only comes out in drips & drabs from the normal media heads. I found the the area indicating the who, what, where, when & how, in regards to current & future draft picks, very enlightening.....


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

I believe a 2nd rounder can get more, but it comes out of the exemption.

I think it is great Milos is overseas. He gets moer time than he would with the KNicks to get better.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dr. J</b>!
> I believe a 2nd rounder can get more, but it comes out of the exemption.
> 
> I think it is great Milos is overseas. He gets moer time than he would with the KNicks to get better.


No problem Bam-Bam. Dr. J what are you not understanding from that they can get no more than that. That is why Gilbert Arenas after just 2 years in the league is a RFA. He can command whatever he likes once he becomes a FA. All you need is right there. The exemption has no bearing on what a FA can get.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

A 2nd rounder can get what a team can afford to spend. If a team is capped out, then they can use their Exemption. Mind you this goes for only for those special 2nd rdrs. ie a Milos Vujanic or a Lampe, players that have real bargaining power. You think Milos was going to sign with us for the 2nd rd. minimum? You're crazy. Being that the Knicks are capped out, they would have had no choice but to use their Exemption, which is $4.9 mil. this year or a portion there of. Secondly, that $350,000 figure people are talking about relates to the Maximum a team can contribute/spend or whatever to buy a player out of a contract ie Lampe again. Real Madrid buyout for Lampe is $1.8 Mil. Euro or $2.2 mil U.S. The Knicks can only give Real Madrid $350,000 of that hence the problem signing Lampe. Lampe would have to foot the rest of the money himself if the Knicks signed him to the League minimum for 2nd rdrs. which is $250,000. All this means that if the Knicks want Lampe here this year they would 1) see if they can get Real Madrid to come down on their buyout or 2)dig into their mid level Exemption (which they CAN DO) and sign Lampe to a 2 year deal in the neighborhood of approx $2 mil per. That would allow Lampe to pay off Real Madrid and to stay here. All you 6th Men and Players and Starters should know this stuff. You shouldn't have a Cookie like me put the watercooler down to explain this stuff...just kidding. There is just a lot of misinformation out there regarding these 2nd round contracts. I think this would help.


----------

